# Few pics of some of my paint work.



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thought id put a few pics up of some of the cars I've painted.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great paint finish you have achieved there Andy


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

*bmw quarter panel bonded and riveted.*

Gone are the days of spotwelding and mig welding quarter panels the new way is to panel bond and rivet them on here's a few pics of it being done.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

nice work andy, il have to get some of mine up to. il see if i remember tomorrow lol


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*mr paint*

Stuning work mate:thumb: purely out of curiosity, what's the average cost of a respray? i suppose it depends how much prep is needed, and if it's a colour swap or same colour job. Can customers ask for extra pearl or metallic ? and do you do plenty of clear coats to allow for flatting? No more questions, honest


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> Stuning work mate:thumb: purely out of curiosity, what's the average cost of a respray? i suppose it depends how much prep is needed, and if it's a colour swap or same colour job. Can customers ask for extra pearl or metallic ? and do you do plenty of clear coats to allow for flatting? No more questions, honest


thanks mate. Average cost is probably around £800-1000 for a half decent respray or maybe more depending on how many repairs and prep are needed so prices will vary if you are looking at having your car done id say what ever bodyshop you choose ask to see examples of there repairs and paint work.

Colour wise you can have a colour tinted or adjusted to the shade you want but this may add more to the price of it.

Laquer wise the paint work in the pics have had three quarter coat first then one full wet coat as there done in hs laquer 
:thumb:


----------

